# Needles/Syringes



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone got a good internet source for buyin needles and syringes. I once had 1000 i brought back from abroad and now they nearly all gone.

If someone says needle exchange i'll bitch slap them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we have a sponsor on the board that sells these his members name is Diata give him a shout


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I always use Medisave, have for years.

I shall check out the new guy though.


----------



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I always use Medisave, have for years.
> 
> I shall check out the new guy though.


ideal thanks for that

couldnt actually find the new guy, anyone shed any light on him


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/diaita/


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Why the big thing against needle exchange mate?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi crombie see prices below, if you need bulk then as nytol says medisave is a good option,Im trying to supply just the amount guys require for cycles so there no need to by bulk,thanks to all who mentioned me,needle exchanges can be good m8 its all depends on the staff and funding,thats why i started this service, im not here to make a living from this its just a service i provide localy and thought you guys might like it, the guys who by bulk can see if they brake down costs its not much more.

I hold B&D or Terumo depending on stock availability* (not generic cheaper alterative*), all 100% sterile from medical wholesalers.

2ml syringes

5ml syringes *(because they are cheaper than 3ml and do the same job)*

Green 1.5"x 21g

Blue 1" and 1.25"x23g

Orange 1"x 25g

Swabs.5p each

Sharps Bins (.5 litre) £1.50

*I put together packs which would consist of 10 syringes 20 needles and 20 swabs £ 3.75 from any of the above*

Add on which would consist of 1 syringe 2 needles and 2 swabs .50p from any of the above. (For when you don't need to buy in multiples of 10)

*If you require 3ml syringes+87p per 10(now in stock)*

B & D Insulin Needles 12.7mm x 29g x 1.0ml syringe 27p each

B & D Micro lance 3 Needles Yellow 30g x 0.5 Inch 20p each


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I've just put a yearly order in with Medisave for 3ml, greens, blues and wipes and every item seems to be out of stock.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

When i do my next cycle i want to inject the hcg sub q to let me legs etc recover from all the jabs. I know the needle is a diabetic one or something that are like 1mm long but i dont know much about them do you stock them?


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

you need insulin needle & syringe combo.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

takeone said:


> you need insulin needle & syringe combo.


ahh cheers


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Medisave. Like nytol, used them for years.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

medisave the jobby munchers are out of stock for my order even though there site says they had "excellent" stock!!!! i'm not a happy camper


----------



## airborne (Aug 10, 2007)

have u tried the needle exchange mate..


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

www.econo-med.com/

check out there medical section,

i used them last time good service and you can use paypal.


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

If you use a needle exchange, then you will become part of the statistics that the government will use to ban steroids outright in my opinion.

How do you think they can tell how many people in the UK are using steroids!

Plus you don't need to queue with the junkies to get free kit when you can buy your own for 20 quid that will last for months.


----------



## airborne (Aug 10, 2007)

hi daita, just wondering if u cud drop me a pm mate with your email details as i cant activate the link in your message for some reason. cheers mate


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

jabsy said:


> If you use a needle exchange, then you will become part of the statistics that the government will use to ban steroids outright in my opinion.
> 
> How do you think they can tell how many people in the UK are using steroids!
> 
> Plus you don't need to queue with the junkies to get free kit when you can buy your own for 20 quid that will last for months.


There stats for everything even your ethnic origin which is part of the "equal opportunities act" but we all really know it is to track the immigrant effect on the NHS, Job sector etc...

Governments do it all the time and if they ban steroids out right then that would make them illegal...which by my understanding they already are!

When i went to my needle exchange it was just a little chemist...i filled out their little form with a load of bollocks and collected my stuff...as easy as popping in for some milk! Not a crack head in sight either...it wasn't until i saw Amy Winehouse on TV that night that i saw one.

Don't be fooled guys...needle exchange is fine...and hey every steroid pack comes with a pack of condoms and these cute little shooting up trays...BLESS!


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> Governments do it all the time and if they ban steroids out right then that would make them illegal...which by my understanding they already are!


then you don't understand!


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I understand that you have a business to run so scare mongering is always a great way to deter people from your superior competition.

Hey i wonder when someone is gonna find a fly in one of the needle exchange packages lol


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

needle exchanges are okay but who wants to be queing with a load of dirty wasting stincking robbing fcuking rubbish smack/crack/toss heads??


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Our sponsor Diaita supplies them at a very good rate.

I have ordered from him with no problems at all.

Order came next day, neatly packed and discreetly packed.

Send him a PM if you wish to get his prices, etc.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/diaita/


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> needle exchanges are okay but who wants to be queing with a load of dirty wasting stincking robbing fcuking rubbish smack/crack/toss heads??


Well...........when you put it like that!

lol


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

cwoody123 said:


> I understand that you have a business to run so scare mongering is always a great way to deter people from your superior competition.
> 
> Hey i wonder when someone is gonna find a fly in one of the needle exchange packages lol


So you have absolute proof what government departments do with the stats they take from needle exchanges and you can guarentee that they won't use them in the future in a negative way?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> I understand that you have a business to run so scare mongering is always a great way to deter people from your superior competition.
> 
> Hey i wonder when someone is gonna find a fly in one of the needle exchange packages lol


Have you seen me going threw old post's spamming my so called busness, have you ever seen me slating needle exchanges, m8 i recommend them!

I also recommend medisave for bulk,O and by the way i have no compatition im not a sales man,Ive sponsored this forum this is what i sell if you buy fine,I started this for myself and my freinds buying what we needed and its taken off, people who wanted 100%descression didn't need 100s of pins n barrels and didn't want to be seen at NE because of the stigma attached,

*when i said you dont understand it was not an attack*

STEROIDS are not illegal in the UK,its not some seedy back alley drug its a prescribed drug which means its illegal to sell by unaurtherised none medical practitioners.


----------



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> There stats for everything even your ethnic origin which is part of the "equal opportunities act" but we all really know it is to track the immigrant effect on the NHS, Job sector etc...
> 
> Governments do it all the time and if they ban steroids out right then that would make them illegal...which by my understanding they already are!
> 
> ...


son u dont understand!!

read my thread on here titled "funny story"


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

glad to see you got your stuff back crombie, I bet it cost 1000s to do that and not even a sorry for wasting your time.As long as you can prove its for youself it should be fine, of topic abit EPH can be a different story in large quantities.


----------



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

diaita said:


> glad to see you got your stuff back crombie, I bet it cost 1000s to do that and not even a sorry for wasting your time.As long as you can prove its for youself it should be fine, of topic abit EPH can be a different story in large quantities.


cheers lad, but my point was aimed at the numpty who thinks gear is illegal, although a grey area for most people, my post hopefully clears it up for everyone. by the way bought a box from medisave for £20. but its good to know another reliable source.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mate all i am getting at is the fact that my personal experiences of the Needle exchange was quick and easy without a crack head in sight. I am quite sure you provide a quality service but what i am saying is you have a biased interest into this sort of discussion as you sell them yourself!

crombie i have read your thread and as far as i am aware it was because you had a mate who was thieving which initially attracted them to your medicine cabinet...nothing to do with the needle exchange...unless i missed something?

I am sure there are people who would prefer to buy their injecting supplies off the internet...hell! i will even recommend people to you myself if thats the way they want to do things...but i can not sit here an listen to the "queuing with crack heads" crap!


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

crombie said:


> cheers lad, but my point was aimed at the numpty who thinks gear is illegal, although a grey area for most people, my post hopefully clears it up for everyone. by the way bought a box from medisave for £20. but its good to know another reliable source.


hey buddy don't call me a numpty!...you was the idiot who was living with a thief whilst having gear in the house!!

I am glad you got your stuff back...but please do continue to insult me because i had a view on the subject.

Many thanks


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> There stats for everything even your ethnic origin which is part of the "equal opportunities act" but we all really know it is to track the immigrant effect on the NHS, Job sector etc...
> 
> Governments do it all the time and if they ban steroids out right then that would make them illegal...which by my understanding they already are!
> 
> ...


1,Your understanding is wrong as already mentioned

2, a cute shooting up tray..so the chemist thought you were the crack head?

3, it is a fact that the government get their stats from needle exchanges

4, if you cant afford needles then how the hell do you afford your gear

5, i am not connected to anyones business and gaining nothing from no one ,so what reason do you have for me writing this, or is your jibe at daiaita your way of feeling better about being a tight ****.

6,I am glad you had a nice fluffy time at the chemists.

I have never used an exchange, but i have walked past one that was closed but had three crack heads shouting through the letter box begging for needles.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

jabsy said:


> 1,Your understanding is wrong as already mentioned
> 
> 2, a cute shooting up tray..so the chemist thought you were the crack head?
> 
> ...


1, It is all wrong...how?

2, Yes thats right...they also include some condoms and vitamin C pouches with every bag...even with the insulin needles...so i must be a diabetic crack head who gets laid every night right...please they just put them into the packages.

3, so what if they get there stats...the little book i filled in had no steroid information on it whatsoever just the needles you require. who cares if they got stats...they just want to know how many buff young men are in the uk lol

4, I can afford needles, i just find it quick and easy to pop up the road and come out with 2 big bag fulls of supplies for nothing...hell why am i going to pay for them when i don't have too! that aint being cheap thats having common ****ing sense.

5, My jibe is at people going round saying going to needles exchanges is like going one of <layer id="google-toolbar-hilite-0" style="background-color: Yellow; color: black;">ken</layer> doherty's back stage parties when in fact in mine and many others experience it isn't!

6, Thanks and guess what...im still £20 richer :beer1:


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive been to needle exchange twice. Once there was a smack head there but your in a different room anyway they only let one person in at a time and the other time there were no smack heads in site. first time they took intials and DOB (but gave them fake) and 2nd time didnt even ask. They ask you how many pins you need (max 30  ) and barrells. They give you antiseptic wipes and a needle bin. You do feel like a smack head going there though. Run from my car to the place and then run from the place to my car and with the bag under my jacket!


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

just go to a authorized needle exchange chemist, they just give you the packs over the counter.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well this is a real needle exchange. Its better this way...i can pick what needles and barrells i want...which IMO is better.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Peace man lads.

Some people like the convenience and 'free'ness of the exchange and some people prefer the discretion of buying.

We're all going to have different experiences and therefore views.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I got a mate who offered to go to Needle Exchange to get me needles if I ever start gear which is nice of him. Hes got boxes full of them under his bed! I think I am going to buy some online of d - to be honest as well the discret thing is not bad and whats £10 nothing really. Just hope he does make a few quid on it for the trouble - if not and he takes pay pal ill bang him a few quid any way


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

airborne said:


> hi daita, just wondering if u cud drop me a pm mate with your email details as i cant activate the link in your message for some reason. cheers mate


could you please do the same with me mate as im having same trouble also cant send pm's as i dont have enough posts nice one


----------



## brett18uk (Feb 14, 2008)

DAITA

Kindly message me also with your email addy as I can't PM you.

Many thanks,

brett


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

brett18uk said:


> DAITA
> 
> Kindly message me also with your email addy as I can't PM you.
> 
> ...


 have PM you brett,also works if you klick on my siggy


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

i went to the wrong exchange and it turned out to be a 'drug project' place.

bunch of ex-junkies working there who couldnt put a sentance together.

trying to be all cheerfull thinking i was a crack head or something. then they pulled out a massive form to fill in with about 30 questions.but no, i couldnt fill it out, i had to wait for a while and then let the ex junkie do it, honest to god, this form would take me 20 mins to do, the woman could hardly write.there was loads and loads of bollocks on this thing. towards the middle (about 30 mins in) she asked what i was shooting, i then had to explain to her what mt2 was. She then had to go and ask someone else who came back and said they couldnt give me needles as they didnt know what it was. By this time i was about blow my lid, id been in there for close to an hour and had got nowhere. i stormed out of there in a complete rage, ALL I WANTED WAS A FUKKIN TAN!!!!!!

and that is why i now order online......


----------



## pv8 (Feb 18, 2008)

diaita said:


> have PM you brett,also works if you klick on my siggy


Hi.Could you send me some PM with your e-mail.I cant send you PM - No 50 posts...

thanks


----------



## Singleshot (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey diaita,

Do you sell filter needles as well? And I assume your syringes don't come with a drawing needle already attached? (Figured they don't, but my last Terumo's came with them)

I was going to send u a PM, but figured others by wonder as well.

Thanks.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Singleshot said:


> Hey diaita,
> 
> Do you sell filter needles as well? And I assume your syringes don't come with a drawing needle already attached? (Figured they don't, but my last Terumo's came with them)
> 
> ...


hi Singleshot

thanks for the interest,i dont hold filter needles,i must admit your the first person to mention them,all syringes and needles sold seperate.ill send my email address and prices as you havent posted enough to PM me


----------



## Singleshot (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks.

Can you or anyone recommend anyone that sells the filter needles? I checked Econo-med and medisave and still can't find any.

With alot of stuff in amps, I'm surprised more people haven't asked. In school today we were learning how to give injections and anything we give from an amp, we have to draw with a filter needle first because tiny pieces of glass can break off into the the container and this prevents it from getting into the syringe. I never knew that before today and probably never would have if I wasn't going into the medical profession. I've been drawing with regular needles as I'm sure most do, but now that I'm more aware, I'd like to be as safe as possible.

I live in the states, how's your international shipping?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

I think filter needles are an american thing at the moment,no doubt they'll come across the pond when someone gets sued, they are about $3 each m8,I think it came from research Fred L Meister, PharmD did,do a test order and ill get a quote for postage


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to work in a needle exchange and you do get a lot of the other drug users coming in even when it was a steroid only drop in.

I dont do it now because the govt pulled the funding even though steroid users accounted for 10% of the business.

I order my pins from Diatia now, they came very quickly and I'll be using him from now on rather than going to the exchange.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I just walk into my local pharmacy and ask for them. I just tick a box and put in my initials. Done


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

for eveyone who doesnt use an exchange:- what do you do with your used needles/sharps boxes?


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Diaita,

Another poster asking for you to please PM him as I havent yet reached 50 Posts...

I would like to place an order with you.

Many Thanks

Rono


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the local chemist here is a needle exchange but i would never want to have to queue up with all those stinking incontinent rude obnoxious pensioners..


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the PM Diaita, but i cant contact you to let you know what i want and delivery details etc...

I know what i would like and am ready to bang in an order asap!

Cheers


----------



## tjm300zx (May 1, 2008)

How would i go about getting some packs from you?


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Diaita, I have PM'd you but didnt realise I need to be posting loads first.

Please get in touch


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Great White said:


> Our sponsor Diaita supplies them at a very good rate.
> 
> I have ordered from him with no problems at all.
> 
> ...


Also done me a great service.

Wouldn't use anyone else. And he has NEVER advertised his service in any thread, or post I have ever read, unless asked to. He's an honest dude.

And his service is impecable.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

bb the great said:


> for eveyone who doesnt use an exchange:- what do you do with your used needles/sharps boxes?


Hand them in to any local chemist. They will take em off you no questions.

I strongly disagree with people putting them in with domestic refuse.

Beleve me. It dose happen. And it's disgusting.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

cwoody123 said:


> Mate all i am getting at is the fact that my personal experiences of the Needle exchange was quick and easy without a crack head in sight. I am quite sure you provide a quality service but what i am saying is you have a biased interest into this sort of discussion as you sell them yourself!
> 
> crombie i have read your thread and as far as i am aware it was because you had a mate who was thieving which initially attracted them to your medicine cabinet...nothing to do with the needle exchange...unless i missed something?
> 
> I am sure there are people who would prefer to buy their injecting supplies off the internet...hell! i will even recommend people to you myself if thats the way they want to do things...but i can not sit here an listen to the *"queuing with crack heads" crap!*


Agree with this 100%.

To most of the general public, steroid users as no better than crackheads.

The NE offer a service, if you need them they are there.

And if the government want to ban the possesion of steroids, then they will do it. Wether we go to the NE or not. Do you think they need a reason?

I hate all this bull**** about the government collecting stats blahblahblah.

Will a re-classification of steroids, stop you using them? NO.

An it defo. wont stop your source selling them, as this is already illegal.


----------



## Sopeba (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Diaita,

I would like to order some pins from you but I am new and cannot PM yet, could you send me an email so that I could order from you.

Thanks mate!!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/medsave__W0QQ_armrsZ1

these guys are good........


----------



## kev-09 (Apr 25, 2009)

diaita said:


> Hi crombie see prices below, if you need bulk then as nytol says medisave is a good option,Im trying to supply just the amount guys require for cycles so there no need to by bulk,thanks to all who mentioned me,needle exchanges can be good m8 its all depends on the staff and funding,thats why i started this service, im not here to make a living from this its just a service i provide localy and thought you guys might like it, the guys who by bulk can see if they brake down costs its not much more.
> 
> I hold B&D or Terumo depending on stock availability* (not generic cheaper alterative*), all 100% sterile from medical wholesalers.
> 
> ...


been looking for syringes for a week now thought i might have to buy a bulk which would be a pain

great to see someone offering such a great service :thumb:

if its ok i would like to purchase a pack from you so if you could pm me your e-mail 

thanks!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

These guys are very good and cheap IME:

www.UGM-Supplies.com


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

diaita said:


> Hi crombie see prices below, if you need bulk then as nytol says medisave is a good option,Im trying to supply just the amount guys require for cycles so there no need to by bulk,thanks to all who mentioned me,needle exchanges can be good m8 its all depends on the staff and funding,thats why i started this service, im not here to make a living from this its just a service i provide localy and thought you guys might like it, the guys who by bulk can see if they brake down costs its not much more.
> 
> I hold B&D or Terumo depending on stock availability* (not generic cheaper alterative*), all 100% sterile from medical wholesalers.
> 
> ...


Diaita how do i get in contact with you would like to order some stuff please


----------



## kev-09 (Apr 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> These guys are very good and cheap IME:
> 
> www.UGM-Supplies.com


great call m8 thought i might have to buy a bulk lol.

cheers saved me a lot of trouble :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

kev-09 said:


> great call m8 thought i might have to buy a bulk lol.
> 
> cheers saved me a lot of trouble :thumb:


NP Mate :beer:


----------



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Diaita,

I would like to order a pack from you but I am new and cannot PM yet, could you send me an email so that I could order from you.

Thanks mate!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Just puzzled as to how people think that the government is collecting info on steroid users so they buy needles using a cc registered to their name and address, let a package be shipped to their address and think they are being annoymous? Every site you go to is logged on your isp's database for 9 months minimum. Great annonimity.

Jack Straws's net police were up and running for 2 years before they announced it's existence and the tracking and database snooping potential they have makes Orwellian Big Brother seem liberal. So please feel free to slate people for signing a false initials and DOB at the needle exchange, you're totally annonymus purchasing on the web.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BillC said:


> Just puzzled as to how people think that the government is collecting info on steroid users so they buy needles using a cc registered to their name and address, let a package be shipped to their address and think they are being annoymous? Every site you go to is logged on your isp's database for 9 months minimum. Great annonimity.
> 
> Jack Straws's net police were up and running for 2 years before they announced it's existence and the tracking and database snooping potential they have makes Orwellian Big Brother seem liberal. So please feel free to slate people for signing a false initials and DOB at the needle exchange, you're totally annonymus purchasing on the web.


Do medical practices not buy pins / barrels from such sites mate??

How do the 'net police' LOL determine who is a juicer and who is a medical user??


----------



## sicnic (Apr 18, 2009)

I would like to order as well can you PM me your details. Thanks


----------



## Drozich (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to order a pack including a sharps box. Can you PM me mate as I dont know how to PM on here. Need em pretty quick tbh if you can 

D.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Drozich said:


> I need to order a pack including a sharps box. Can you PM me mate as I dont know how to PM on here. Need em pretty quick tbh if you can
> 
> D.


i havnt seen *diaita* on here in a wile.

try the link on up a bit or medisave.


----------



## Drozich (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## cannylad (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Diaita,

I would like to order a pack from you but I am new and cannot PM yet, could you send me an email so that I could order from you.

Thanks mate!!


----------



## Ozzy Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey diaita..

Im new here and have seen your sales pitch.. I am interested and fast.. How can we do some business? All the goodies to cover my course.. I lookforward to your reply..

Cheers..


----------



## Whitey82 (Mar 29, 2010)

Diaita how do I get in contact with you I would like to order some needles!! cheers mate!


----------



## Max Payne (May 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm newbie was reading through the posts and thought I'd mention this site www.UGM-Supplies.com but was already posted by rick_the_brick, not sure if you checked it out but they sell by bulk or singles, so you can purchase 5 or 50, anyway, hope it helps.


----------



## jamieboy (Jan 4, 2011)

hi Diata im new on here could you plz pm me with contact info and prices need a fair size order many thanks j :thumbup1:


----------



## frumpy (Oct 12, 2011)

diaita said:


> Hi crombie see prices below, if you need bulk then as nytol says medisave is a good option,Im trying to supply just the amount guys require for cycles so there no need to by bulk,thanks to all who mentioned me,needle exchanges can be good m8 its all depends on the staff and funding,thats why i started this service, im not here to make a living from this its just a service i provide localy and thought you guys might like it, the guys who by bulk can see if they brake down costs its not much more.
> 
> I hold B&D or Terumo depending on stock availability* (not generic cheaper alterative*), all 100% sterile from medical wholesalers.
> 
> ...


----------



## frumpy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi diaita,

new to this but need to get hold of 30 syringes 5ml and 20 blue and 20 green needles as havent got enough to finish of my course

many thanks frumpy


----------



## Highwings (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Diaita

I am looking for 5ml syringes with Blue head needles, swaps and sharps bin, if you or anyone can help please get in touch!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Get my pins from medisave or the syringe shop


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Highwings said:


> Hi Diaita
> 
> I am looking for 5ml syringes with Blue head needles, swaps and sharps bin, if you or anyone can help please get in touch!


Diaita is no longer on this forum, try medisave.co.uk, or sms-health


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mars is it ok to sell needles & syringes to UKM members? I over did it on my medisave order


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Mars is it ok to sell needles & syringes to UKM members? I over did it on my medisave order


You need to ask Lorian, he may agree to let you.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mars said:


> You need to ask Lorian, he may agree to let you.


Thanks, will get around to asking him


----------



## Benny Blanco (Jan 21, 2012)

This place u can buy 200 needles for a few quid more than 100 at Medi-Save... Just sayin of course

http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shoplist_needles_and_syringes.php


----------



## gosh19 (Feb 25, 2012)

bodbuilding101 are you able yo sell me some needles and syringes?

could you send me a pm please.

thanks


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Benny Blanco said:


> This place u can buy 200 needles for a few quid more than 100 at Medi-Save... Just sayin of course
> 
> http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shoplist_needles_and_syringes.php


I get all my stuff from exchange supplies


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Needle exchange freebies, cant beat them


----------



## adamphibbert (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, how much for 13x 2ml syringe ,13 green needles and 13 blue needles, 15 swabs and a sharps box.

And how do I pay and receive them? I'm new to this site.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

adamphibbert said:


> Hi, how much for 13x 2ml syringe ,13 green needles and 13 blue needles, 15 swabs and a sharps box.
> 
> And how do I pay and receive them? I'm new to this site.


Go to medisave and buy it all from there. you can't buy individually though only boxes of 50/100. Still dirt cheap though. Or go to your local needle exchange and get some for free.


----------



## brettwhite (Dec 15, 2012)

diaita

could you make contact with me please i need to get a syringe snf needle package for mu first cycle

cherrs brett


----------



## leeds_lad (Apr 3, 2014)

diaita said:


> Hi crombie see prices below, if you need bulk then as nytol says medisave is a good option,Im trying to supply just the amount guys require for cycles so there no need to by bulk,thanks to all who mentioned me,needle exchanges can be good m8 its all depends on the staff and funding,thats why i started this service, im not here to make a living from this its just a service i provide localy and thought you guys might like it, the guys who by bulk can see if they brake down costs its not much more.I hold B&D or Terumo depending on stock availability* (not generic cheaper alterative*), all 100% sterile from medical wholesalers. 2ml syringes5ml syringes *(because they are cheaper than 3ml and do the same job)*Green 1.5"x 21g Blue 1" and 1.25"x23gOrange 1"x 25gSwabs.5p eachSharps Bins (.5 litre) £1.50*I put together packs which would consist of 10 syringes 20 needles and 20 swabs £ 3.75 from any of the above* Add on which would consist of 1 syringe 2 needles and 2 swabs .50p from any of the above. (For when you don't need to buy in multiples of 10)*If you require 3ml syringes+87p per 10(now in stock)* B & D Insulin Needles 12.7mm x 29g x 1.0ml syringe 27p each B & D Micro lance 3 Needles Yellow 30g x 0.5 Inch 20p each


Hello do you mail out has ive been after some but dont want to go to my local needel exchange !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

leeds_lad said:


> Hello do you mail out has ive been after some but dont want to go to my local needel exchange !


His last post was 6years ago mate, don't think you'll get a reply


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Never needed to buy them. ...have used needle exchange

or gym who have hundreds anyway


----------

